# Low Star Ratting Without Feedback



## TooSadToWork (Nov 16, 2017)

so according to Uber's website, https://www.uber.com/c/180-days/improved-ratings-and-feedback/ all riders are now required to give reasons for low stars, but just today I receive a ratting less than five without explanation.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the feeed back is useless anyways, we need to to see rider comments not some vauge button they press


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I got navigation flag for driving a straight line. Those flags are useless, don’t let them get to your head.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

TooSadToWork said:


> so according to Uber's website, https://www.uber.com/c/180-days/improved-ratings-and-feedback/ all riders are now required to give reasons for low stars, but just today I receive a ratting less than five without explanation.


The new system is not implemented everywhere. They "hope" to have it nationwide by the end of December.

I actually think it will be good for us, and I hope they do the same for pax ratings -- require a reason. If it makes sense for pax to be required to explain <5*, it makes sense for us too, and will improve the overall system.

But much more important, don't even think about ONE rating...much less stress about it. When you're new, you'll see big fluctuations from one or two ratings, but that will stabilize as you get more rated rides. Don't worry about ratings unless your average gets in the neighborhood of 4.6.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have stopped giving reasons when I rate pax below 5.

I see them stop what they are doing and read the email that Uber instantly sent them with my "feedback" and think aw shit, there goes my rating and any chance of a tip.

Since pax ratings don't matter anyway, and we can't clarify our remarks, whats the point? I would love to tell pax that I was offended when they smelled like an ashtray, or that I didn't appreciate them bringing a dog with wet paws into my car and let them jump on the seats, but that's not an option.


----------



## joe329 (Nov 2, 2017)

I dropped from 4.80 to 4.78. No reason was given. Called uber to find out why, and they said it was "confidential."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

joe329 said:


> I dropped from 4.80 to 4.78. No reason was given. Called uber to find out why, and they said it was "confidential."


Confidential ... Hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Thanks, i needed a good laugh!


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

Mista T I think we got the new system here already. They don't really let us be very specific. I've been doing lots of 4 star "other" and "attitude" 's


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

4* + reason “we will notify the customer” aka screw you for rating a paying customer low. 

4* + no reasons given = no “we will notify the customer”


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't think they even notify anyone- I've been rating pax 100% honestly for a while and getting that message back (about notifying customer) and my driver rating has gone up over the last month.

Even if they DO notify the customer, well, GOOD! Maybe those shitheels will be ready and waiting, toes to the curb, next time they order an Uber.


----------

